# CL - Jet lathe, Taiwan, model 1236PY - $1700 (Mountain View, CA)



## DAT510

This posted just a few hours ago.  Looks like a pretty clean Jet lathe at a fair price.  I believe the PY's were the last made in this series of Jet lathes.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/tls/d/palo-alto-jet-lathe-taiwan-model-1236py/6789487527.html

From the posting:
-----------------------------------------------------------









Taiwan built Jet lathe, single-phase, 220-240V, 2 HP. Horizontal drive. Hardened ways, threaded 2"-8 spindle mount. Inspect it under power. Commercial location, forklift to load into buyer's vehicle. This lathe corresponds to the current "Elite" series jet lathes which you can see on ebay. 12' swing 36"center-to-center. It comes with a few accessories that I haven't photographed yet - 8" face plate, conventional tool post, centers, the original tools sold with it, a small tool box and very importantly it has the spindle adapter so you can put a standard MT-3 taper. center in the spindle. The taper of the spindle is the non-standard Jet taper so you need the adapter.
There is nothing wrong or broken. I bought it on ebay from a seller who bought it new and only used it to polish some small fixtures while mounted in the chuck. He used the tool post grinder which came with the lathe. It has never been used for cutting, turning or normal lathe operations.There is no wear on the bed. The ways have a few stains from the polishing compound. No rust. A Dumore tool post grinder came with it and is available for extra $300. The post you see mounted on the cross-slide is the grinder post that I haven't removed yet. What looks like rust on it is actually red grease. The dimensions given are for it mounted on the machine stand as shown in some of the photos. I took a picture of just the stand before I mounted the lathe to it. I repainted the tray of the stand because it had some rust and several stains from the polishing compound. It's currently bolted to the stand and has a power cord installed. The cord doesn't show in the pictures because I added it later. The 240V plug shows in one photo before I wired it up. A 6" 3-jaw chuck is presently on the spindle.
Reason for selling: I'm 75 and just want to quit and get rid of all the old manual machine tools I've collected.

Thanks for looking at my listing.
Steven


----------



## Bob Korves

Watch out for wear from polishing and from the tool post grinder.  Might be fine, but look closely for problems...


----------

